# Brit 12hr TT record



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Ouch - 305.5 miles? -

BikeRadar Editor Smashes 12-hour Time Trial Record - BikeRadar


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> Ouch - 305.5 miles? -
> 
> BikeRadar Editor Smashes 12-hour Time Trial Record - BikeRadar


Wow!

Averaging over 25MPH for 12HRS  !


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> Wow!
> Averaging over 25MPH for 12HRS  !


Yeah no kidding. I was good for that speed at 10 & 25 miles in my youth but for 12hrs? Eeeek.


----------

